# Stinky poops! Should I go to the vet?



## elizaisling (Mar 28, 2012)

I've not been on the forums in a while but am in need of advice!

I have two female ringneck doves; one is about 5 and a half years old and and I've had her since she was 3 months old - has always been in very good health. The other is about 6 years and we rescued her in late 2013. She had been in some pretty yucky living conditions and was scrawny when we got her, but in a new home with adequate, higher-quality food, her health improved quickly and she has been fine ever since. The two are a pair; both will lay eggs, groom each other, sit on each others' eggs, etc. 

My fiance and I have noticed the last couple weeks that their cage has been getting stinky, and we haven't changed how often we clean the cage or anything. These days, it will be stinky even if I cleaned the cage only the day before. It's definitely the droppings that smell, even the fresh ones, and they really reek. They never used to smell much at all before. I am worried that one or both birds may be sick. Although their behaviour is pretty normal, such a dramatic change in smell can't be healthy.

Should I take them to the vet, or am I overreacting?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Are the droppings all smelly, or just the first ones of the day (the 'hen poops')?


----------



## elizaisling (Mar 28, 2012)

Now that you mention it, I think it is actually just the big poops. So yes, first thing in the morning, or any time after they've been sitting on the nest a while.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Typical 'hen poops' from storing it up until off the nest. My house pigeons do it


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hahaha! Yeah... when Krikky sits on her eggs, her poops will smell like human vomit. It can stink all the way from my room to the kitchen.

It's normal.


----------



## Jemofirongate (Feb 15, 2014)

*Hen poop*

My hen also does the stinky hen poops, usually in the morning and when I get her out after work. Her other poops are normal and dont smell. If they are holding their poops whilst on the nest then the first one after they get off will smell. If they otherwise seem in good health and the rest of their pooping and eating habits are healthy then they are probably fine


----------

